# Warning to all - Handbag snatchers info



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Dear all, 

My mum just sent me this email

I heard this story from my CEO today.  Her sister went shopping in John Lewis.  She visited the ladies room and hung her handbag on the back of the toilet door.  As she carried on about her business, a hand suddenly appeared over the top of the stall and grabbed her bag clean off the hook!!!
As if this wasn't bad enough, she reported the incident to the manager of the store.  A couple of days later she took a call to say her bag had been found, without her purse.  She arranged a time to go and meet the manager to collect her things. 
On arriving at John Lewis at the agreed time, the manager was not expecting her - nothing had been found, no one had called. 
When the lady got home, her house had been burgled, with no sign of forced entry, they had used her Driving License for the address and her keys to let themselves in!!!!!!
I promise this is real - it isn't just a scaremongering story, I was so shocked at how complex bag snatching crime has become. 
Please be extra vigilant ladies, Christmas is a bad time for this sort of thing anyway, but with the credit crunch there are a lot of desperate criminals out there!!
Best Regards


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

That is so scary.

Thank you for sharing.

Sharon xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

how awful
I also heard that if people steal your car and you have your home address programmed as home houses have been stolen (they say put a number near to your in it so the car goes to the right street) but the keys don't open the door
L x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh blimey - what a horrible story.  I wouldn't even be able to think of anything that sophisticated!

Thanks for posting it, I will certainly be more careful when I spend a penny in public toilets, it might cost more than a penny!

Sue


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

i just re read the title of the post sounds like im warning the handbag snatchers, rather than all of us


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

kate28 said:


> i just re read the title of the post sounds like im warning the handbag snatchers, rather than all of us




I did think the same. All it needs is a semicolon between all and Handbag.

On the subject though; horrible thought but I can truely believe it as I've heard something like that (about phoning them up and asking them to come back for the bag) before. Having worked in retail for years and years I'm not surprised by any of the theives injenuity anymore. 

C~x


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks for adding the - in the middle


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up that is scary stuff.


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for that.  I think the safest thing is to hang your bag round your neck in the loo.  One thing I would advise is to never keep your address in your bag if your keys are there too.  Better to put keys in pocket and to have bag stolen rather than to have your house lifted at the same time.

J


----------

